# Pod horou, pod horou (for SATB Choir), Op. 9



## Lukas K

Hey guys!

I would like to share with you one of my pieces for an 8-part SATB choir which was premiered last summer at the Bratislava Conservatory.

It's a well known Slovak folk song with kinda weird and funny lyrics, but I honestly think it's simply about the attraction between a women and a man. That's why I got so passionate towards the end of the piece 






Any feedback appreciated and thanks for listening!

Lukas


----------



## arnerich

Good job! The harmonies are nice.


----------



## Pugg

Great job even, I will check out your other works also.


----------



## KjellPrytz

Beautiful song, arrangement and performance. Please give us a translation of the lyrics.


----------



## MarkMcD

A lovely piece, very stirring. It reminded me of my time in a choir, aahhhhhh I do miss it. Very well done.


----------



## Lukas K

Thanks a lot guys for the positive feedback!

Regarding the lyrics translation, here it is:

_Under the mountain, under the mountain black puppy barks,
Mara from the neighbors, Mara from the neighbors hates to brush her hair.

Hates to brush her hair, hates to wash herself,
that Paľo Paľovie, that Paľo Paľovie likes to stare at her.

"Come to me, come to me, I will brush your hair,
with the same comb I use to brush the cows."_

It seems a little weird and creepy, but I think it's full of metaphors


----------



## Pugg

Your internet site look very professional .


----------



## Lukas K

Thanks Pugg, that's what I try to be for quite some time


----------



## KjellPrytz

Thank you Lukas for providing the translation. It adds a dimension to your beautiful music.


----------



## Lukas K

Thanks Kjell, I appreciate it!


----------

